# What have gone into Anime series!!??



## Haider Raza (Oct 10, 2016)

So all of the latest anime are over sexualized & they show sexual little girls. Hear this today I downloaded a episode of anime series called (Keijo!!!!!!!!). You guys have to check it out. So the keijo anime is about sports. But not just normal sport. Its a Butt sports. So girls in the swim suit go on a pool & fight with there big butts. I was about to die when I saw this. They are freakinlly crazy!! 

So what do you think? What have gone into japanese? Are they out of stories?

*(SORRY FOR BAD GRAMMER)!!*


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 10, 2016)

IIRC, Japan's culture tends to be a lot more neutral towards more sexual content than other countries are.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 10, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> IIRC, Japan's culture tends to be a lot more neutral towards more sexual content than other countries are.


So you mean they are more perverts then others? I would like to see more cool anime like Attack on titan not sexual anime.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 10, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> I would like to see more cool anime like Attack on titan not sexual anime.


Japan doesn't care what you think.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 10, 2016)

Urgh, Attack on Titan.

I'd be stuck watching some Bleach, FMA, Psycho-Pass and Berserk.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2016)

Whatever the bigwigs think will sell, they produce. Capitalism can't be wrong.
I, for one, welcome our bouncy breast overlords.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 10, 2016)

The main prob is they won't stop showing sexual content.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> The main prob is they won't stop showing sexual content.


Problem? How so? No one's forcing you to watch it.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 10, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> Whatever the bigwigs think will sell, they produce. Capitalism can't be wrong.
> I, for one, welcome our bouncy breast overlords.


Some people don't stop watching bad stuff.

By the way nice profile pic!  What have you done to poor vegita?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fishaman P said:


> Problem? How so? No one's forcing you to watch it.


Its not problem for you but. Its a prob for little childrens!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> Japan doesn't care what you think.


I know


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Some people don't stop watching bad stuff.
> 
> By the way nice profile pic!  What have you done to poor vegita?
> 
> ...


Dragonzball P, a YouTube parody of DBZ.

Japan's crime rate would disagree that it's a problem. Some might argue the drawings would satiate potential rapists, and provide an alternative from real children.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sex sells, it easy to draw a 8 year old girl and claim she is just a 16 year old loli in anime.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 10, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Sex sells, it easy to draw a 8 year old girl and claim she is just a 16 year old loli in anime.


I don't know why they have such disgusting minds. Who would like to show little kids for sexual content.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 14, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> I don't know why they have such disgusting minds. Who would like to show little kids for sexual content.



Bescause japan's age of consent is 16?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 14, 2016)

There is plenty of anime that doesn't have little girls in it if it bothers you so. I would look into older anime. I can give you recommendations if you tell me what you've watched recently that you liked.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 14, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Bescause japan's age of consent is 16?


same with Norway lmao.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 14, 2016)

Japan's age of consent is 13 NOT 16

Source - https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-age-of-consent-so-low-in-Japan


----------



## driverdis (Oct 14, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Bescause japan's age of consent is 16?



Isn't the U.S. also 16?
the difference is that it there are many strings attached for people in their teens
you must be the under 18 also and the parents of the child can get you on statutory rape charges regardless of any actual consent as parents can override such consent.

when I was a teen, I never bothered going anywhere near that point with girls to avoid the repercussions. right now there are teens out there who can't be anywhere near children as they trapped by statutory rape charges as parents do not think such decisions though before ruining anothers life so early on.

EDIT: apparently, Japan is 13, not that it will last long as Japan has been slowly updating laws to be more inline with the rest of the world. this may not be accurate?


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 14, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Japan's age of consent is 13 NOT 16
> 
> Source - https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-age-of-consent-so-low-in-Japan


Your own link says you're wrong. Did you even read it fully?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

You want to know what I think?

I think we should all stop talking about this and go watch some Jojo.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

you are looking the wrong sinmes D: but well fanservice are ruining the art of everything ... it just there because it sells :/
I'm not watching much actuallt but I can give some recomendations...
Sket dance, have good comedy... 
Hataraku maou sama good story and comedy (if you don't know just go whatch, don't look for summaries , screenshot or any info, believe me xD knpwing ruim some nice stuff of the first episode ...)
Log horizon is one of my favourites but I knoe this don't please everyone xD
Boku no hero academia is a good one too, I don't reming of much fanservice that not joke related 
One with stupid fanservice and give me a bad impression at start wa spunch line, but it have a very nice story , just need to wait 4 epis to understand it's not another nonsense haren anime :v
I'm not much into seinen but Kiseujuu was one that made me kinda crazy of curiosty that I read all the manga in one week xD


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Anime is a product with supply and demand. They are creating a product that is selling and thus they have to keep up the supply to match the demand.
It's called marketing.
But this isn't all the series. Often time these are just the series that internet latches onto and runs with. There are just as many (if not more) non-sexual series being made. But because there's not much for the internet to latch onto, they don't spread like the sexual ones.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 14, 2016)

sometimes fan service messes stuff up. Strike Witches for example. all the unnecessary *loli* fan service makes it so I would not ever want to watch it with friends.


----------



## sliver123 (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope they don't change pokemon in something similiar to fairy tail.(But i like fairy tail because of the unique story)


----------



## GameSystem (Oct 14, 2016)

I normally don't like fanservice shows, and I really hate harem and tasteless ecchi, but Keijo is actually pretty decent at its core as a sports/shounen anime.

The fanservice is obviously apparent, but it's not lewd. You don't see any nipples or bare ass. The comedy is decent and there is an actual plot. I recommend people give it a chance.


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 14, 2016)

HEY TEMPERS WATCH HeartXHybrid it has an AMAZING PLOT and ACTION its a must watch ep 1-12 is a treat watch uncensored for the gore (i recommend un censored because it makes the anime 10 times better so what are u waiting for watch that shit !!!!!


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 15, 2016)

If you're looking for a currently airing anime with action, try Drifters. There's good action animes still out there, you're just looking at the ones that catch your eye


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 15, 2016)

I think soon japan will legalize rape in there country. Girls will become like animals. Even some japanese perverts say that & they want that to happen. :l

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My list of anime that I have watched:
Attack On Titan.
Attack on Bahamut.
Sword Art (both seasons).
Fate Zero.
Fate Stay Night.
Fate kaleid. (This anime have unique story like Little girls having sexual relation with there brother. Little girls kissing each other for getting mana power etc. etc.)
I watched these. I have watched many other series but forgot the names. All I remember are these anime. All of these anime & other anime show some commen thing that is (satanic rituals). I know some of you don't believe stuff like that but who cares (I know why they show that). But they have good fairy tale stories with porno in it.


----------



## Alucardio (Nov 14, 2016)

There are so much anime out there, i bet that if you are looking for an anime about aliens that rape sheeps wearing lasers on top of sharks while flying, chances are, there is one.


----------

